# Hi from Hudson Valley area, New York....



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all,
I recognize a few 'faces' here from another bee site- howdy!

I was given an active hive a couple of weeks ago, we moved it to my house and they are doing quite well, seem very healthy...getting ready for winter.
I'm doing a lot of reading and learning.

I have lost my initial fears of going into the hive, and love nothing better than having a good excuse to go in....like to change a baggie sugar syrup feeder inside the top.  Of course I wait for a warm day. Not many of those left now....


----------



## L.L.Wells (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi there...I am in New Paltz. Glad to "meet" another Hudson Valley beekeeper! Are you new to the area? to beekeeping? This has been a lean summer for my 7 hives, but I've done my best to support their winter prep...it is almost time to rest (both the bees and me!)


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi L.L.,
Yes I am new- this is my first hive.
Luckily I have been able to feed some sugar syrup the past couple of weeks during this warm spell. Soon no more feedings.
The hive is consolidated down to 2 deeps and the bk who helped me move it to my house said they had enough honey for the winter. 
I hope to split this hive into two if they come through the winter strongly.
my daughter went to SUNY New Paltz. I'm at the top end of the taconic parkway.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

howdy omie...

that move was all quite excitin'... got so I kinda' looked forward to today's episode of omie and the new hive. 

thanks for sharin' that.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

tecumseh said:


> howdy omie...
> that move was all quite excitin'... got so I kinda' looked forward to today's episode of omie and the new hive.
> thanks for sharin' that.


Thanks. 

Hey L.L.- did you get any honey harvest at all this year? I went to a Dutchess Co. bee meeting and most said they did not dare take any honey this Fall, there was not enough. It was thought to be the worst year in about 25 years, according to some older BK who was quoted.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

welcom to the forum omie was going to invite you to join the New York beekeepers forum but i see you already joined not much activity now


----------



## mignolan (Nov 19, 2009)

Howdy from Hopewell Junction. I'm planning on establishing my first hive(s) in spring '10. I'm interested to know about Dutchess beekeeping organizations -- I haven't seen much evidence of any. 

I was mulling yesterday my own motivation to manage hives, and aside from a love of honey, it occurred to me (as I winced) that part of it is that I seek a new challenge ... to establish healthy hives and to contribute towards the fight against CCD -- to fight the good fight! 

The wince came because a simultaneous thought came to mind -- this past year was the first that I tried to grow potatoes -- and not only did the blight wipe out those, but they also took out very nearly all of our tomatoes. So, I'm hoping my fortune with honeybees is at least a little better than with spuds. *Wince*

Anyway, I hope to be active here, asking lots of questions -- at least initially. ; )

Many thanks ahead of time!


Mig


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

mignolan said:


> Howdy from Hopewell Junction. I'm planning on establishing my first hive(s) in spring '10. I'm interested to know about Dutchess beekeeping organizations -- I haven't seen much evidence of any.


Hi Mig,
You should get in touch with Sam Comfort in northern Dutchess county:
http://anarchyapiaries.org/hivetools/
He runs a bee club with monthly meetings in Tivoli NY. I think they may have stopped meeting for the winter now, to resume in early spring.
But check out his site and contact him about the next meeting.
Sam is very enthusiastic and helpful. He consolidated and moved the hive I was given, 27 miles to get it to my home here.  Great young guy.


----------

